# Pet Peeves



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 30, 2008)

That's right. Come out in the open and post the things you hate about people. But please, for everyone's sake, do not post specifically who it is.

I hate people who can't take a hint. You hint that you don't like them, or what they're doing, and they don't get it at all. It really gets on my nerves.

How 'bout yours?


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 30, 2008)

- People who are never happy / never smile
- People who never stop talking about how hard their life is
- Whiny people
- OMG, WHY ARE YOU DOING THAT??
- OMG, HOW COULD YOU DO THINGS I DON'T LIKE
- YOU'RE AN AWFUL PERSON

Also
- UGH GOD I DON'T CONFORM TO WHATEVER GENERALISATION YOU MADE EARLIER, SO EVEN THOUGH YOU SAID 'USUALLY' I'M GOING TO ACT ALL UPPITY AND OFFENDED ABOUT IT :( :( :(


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 30, 2008)

- replying to a post in quotes
- misuse of "your"
- misuse of "there"
- people who claim something is unimportant if they don't like it
- obnoxiously long signatures with absolutely no substance whatsoever (*HINT*)
- people who listen to *core
- people who think musical quality is purely opinion-based
- people who think all music in a genre sounds the same
- people who hate vague genres (metal, jazz, rock, electronic, etc.)
- half of the people on this forum
- tailsy's current avatar
- people who are younger than 14yo being on this forum
- people who _refuse to tag their music correctly_
- people who have 128kbps music files that are like 89dB and then upload them

seriously note the last one. nobody cares about your goddamn music if it sounds like a bunch of fucking whale noises.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 30, 2008)

The one that annoys me most is silverware scratching on plates. It really hurts my hears and makes me feel weird and stuff.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 30, 2008)

Erm...

-Homophobes. _Why?_
-Discriminative people in general.
-Scrollbars in signatures (Why will mine not go?)
-People who antagonise others for the fun of it.
-People who base _every single one of their opinions_ on the bible/another book of fairy tales.
-Shallow people.
-Most of my tutor group.


----------



## Cryssie (Aug 30, 2008)

Although "hate" is a strong word:

- People who think being "random" and/or abusing caps lock/exclamation marks equals hilarity.
- People with fan characters crudely and shamelessly edited from canon characters (bonus annoying points if they claim a relation to canon characters).
- People who have their characters "talk" in their sig or posts, often in conjunction with the above points.
- People who try to seem cool/evil/powerful/whatever.
- People who do not think for themselves (or at all).
- People with enough arrogance/overconfidence to sink a ship.
- People who seek attention, actively try to cause trouble, and confused argh-my-life-is-ruin-and-woe people.
- People who try to push their beliefs on others, often insulting people who disagree with them.
- People who are obnoxiously, caustically sarcastic/dismissive, especially when the target of said sarcasm doesn't really deserve it and/or they think it's funny/cool.
- People who talk behind other people's backs, laughing amongst themselves at other people's perceived stupidity.
- _People who lack basic respect for other people_.

Those are in no particular order, but as a general rule I think I actually have more tolerance for the mildly stupid people with annoying habits than I do for the "cool" jerks who apparently get their kicks mocking and laughing at everyone else behind their backs. I think it has something to do with the relative ignorance levels. :(


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 30, 2008)

- Religious extremists.
- Atheist extremists.
- Just extremists in general, I guess.
- Holier than thou attitudes.
- People who complain about their lives all the time. Unless they're in Darfur or something.
- People who consistently misspell words, especially if it's their mother tongue.
- Console-wars because those are dumb as shit.
- When there are glaring mistakes in Historical films.
- BEING SO ~*RANDOM*~


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 30, 2008)

-god of the gaps
-religious people
-habitual immaturity
-American children between the ages of 10 and 12
-anyone who takes the above statement at face value
-conservitivity (I don't think that is a word oh well)
-people who only listen to one genre of music
-*core
-anyone daring to have an opinion without knowing all the _actual_ facts beforehand
-militant vegetarians, feminists, the male equivalent, and other flawed philosophies
-anyone who doesn't actually consider multiple sides of an argument

I'm not including the ones that only apply in real life because... this is online and all.
I'll probably think of more because I hate a lot of things. Anything that goes under the category of 'stupidity' will suffice for now, though.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 30, 2008)

People who turn their music up too loud.
People who are judging.
The occasional day that's so weird you can't stand it.
People who can't take a hint. *applies to second one*
Having to swallow pills.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 30, 2008)

- People who think they're better than everyone else/look down on everyone even if they don't actually say this you can still tell they're thinking it.
- People who say their opinions are facts an completely disregard others' opinions and/or feelings.
- Stereotypes - not the stereotypes themselves, but people who take them seriously or actually act like the stereotypes.
- Scrollbar sigs
- Trolls
- Whiny little kids (the really whiny ones, not just the normal whinyness amount for people that age)
- People who think that 4chan memes/behaviour is okay on every other website.
- People who think that 4chan memes/behaviour is okay in real life.
- 4chan memes/behaviour
- People who think that they're affected in personal ways by people simply having a different opinion.
- Ignorant people in general. (although everyone is a bit ignorant)
- Using right handed scissors in my left hand/left handed scissors in my right hand. I HATE that noise.
- People who have an opinion and not knowing why they have it.
- People who -insert belief here- act "You are evil" towards people who -insert contradicting belief here-
- People who assume that _all_ people who -insert belief here- act "You are evil" towards people who -insert contradicting belief here-
- People who think vegetarianism is a flawed philosophy D:<


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 30, 2008)

People who despise me for no apparent reason and continue to hate me however civil I try to be to them.

I am actually referring to someone in particular here, but not someone on tCoD. It just feels good to be able to spite them. >=)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 30, 2008)

- People who are mean and snarky to others for absolutely no reason. You have no idea how much this pisses me off.

- On that note, people who are disrespectful.

- People who insult those who disagree with their views.

- When people don't capitalize things because it's "cool."

- People who mispell things on purpose.

- People who are fanatical about a certain thing and insult those who don't know as much about it as they do, bringing out a whole bunch of technical bibble babble that others "not in the circle" don't understand.

- People who are condescending towards others on the basis of discrimination. (Age, gender, sex, etc.) 

- Homophobes.

- Extremists.

- People who really just don't think about others' feelings before opening their mouths.

- Loud music and loud noises.

- Those who judge others too heavily.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 30, 2008)

...I don't like it when people ignore me in idle conversation. Also, anybody overly obsessed with violet games, as that's, like, the only thing people I know like these days.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 30, 2008)

-people who think they're better than everyone else, especially if it's because they/their parents have more money
-girls who stuff their bra and/or dress immodestly
-people who can't stand that other people may have different religious beliefs
-people who don't respect that others believe/don't believe in any religion
-people who think something someone else likes is childish/stupid just because they don't like it (ex. Pokemon)
-boys that wear tight pants (ewwww!) and/or wear their pants really low and leave  their underwear/butt showing (double ewwww!)
-people who do drugs/smoke/drink underage
-Hannah Montana, Jonas Brothers, and other such Disney "celebrities"


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 30, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> -girls who [...] dress immodestly


You heard him girls, everyone buy burkas.


----------



## Keltena (Aug 30, 2008)

- People who are mean without any sort of provocation -- the type who like to pick on others.
- People who just. Don't. Get it. No matter how much you explain.
- People who refuse to consider that they might be wrong.
- People who discriminate against others for their own personal reasons.
- People who never give anyone else a chance to get a word in.

And, on an unrelated note...
- The sound of metal scraping. Aaaaauuggghh.



Drifloon Rocks said:


> -people who can't stand that other people may have different religious beliefs
> -people who...don't believe in any religion


=/


----------



## Zeph (Aug 30, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> -people who think they're better than everyone else, especially if it's because they/their parents have more money
> -girls who stuff their bra and/or dress immodestly
> -people who can't stand that other people may have different religious beliefs
> -people who don't respect that others believe/don't believe in any religion
> ...


Oh, all of these, except the one about trousers.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 30, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> You heard him girls, everyone buy burkas.



I so want one of those :D

But I think Cryssie summed it up well with her last one. I don't like it when people don't show respect for others. If you do that, everything follows; you'll be tolerant, accepting, polite and civil. 

Things that bother me in particular are when people are deliberately mean and rude (especially to show off), when they're intolerant (like Strangy said, extreme athiests are every bit as annoying as extreme theists) and especially when people feel the need to bitch about someone else behind their back.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, and celebrity gossip magazines at the store. "Oprah's love affair! Her secret sex life with Lindsay Lohan!" They drive me crazy. I once saw one that said "Lindsay's getting married?! She's wearing a ring!" And it had a close-up of her hand with a ring on it. Girls can wear rings without getting married, you know... -_-

And Zac Effron, Ashley Tisdale, and Vanessa Slutjens.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 30, 2008)

More:

People who look down on people that are younger than them (And, for that matter, older than them)
People who don't know when to stop when they're joking
People don't care what anyone think
Disney celebrities
People who have no self-esteem
People who think the most important thing in the world is sex
People who are obsessed with bloody gory stupid "Kill Everything in Sight Version 4 Including Every Weapon Known to Man and Double Gore"-type games
People who complain about the tiniest things
People who don't take no for an answer (Petitions are fine, but arguements about "I'm the best" are not
People who don't think before they act
People who blurt out whatever they want, including secrets (I told a few of my most trusted friends a secret that I didn't want anyone else to know, and a few weeks later the whole school knew. And whenever they forget about it, somebody brings it back up.)
People who don't like things because they're cute ("I main Ness" "Ness sux" "How" "He looks childish")
Fanboys (The obnoxious ones)
People who have REALLY bad grammar
People who use chatspeak

And ones not about people:

Biting into ice cream
Cabinets being open
When it's really cold and people don't turn up the air
Gory games (I cannot stand them)

And more I'll remember even later.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 30, 2008)

Cryssie said:


> Although "hate" is a strong word:
> - People who have their characters "talk" in their sig or posts, often in conjunction with the above points.


oh, YES



Furretsu said:


> - people who think all music in a genre sounds the same
> - people who hate vague genres (metal, jazz, rock, electronic, etc.)


But... but... _country_! 



Vyraura said:


> -anyone who doesn't actually consider multiple sides of an argument


yes



Darksong said:


> People who turn their music up too loud.


sorry, no



Drifloon Rocks said:


> -boys that wear tight pants (ewwww!)


wut



Drifloon Rocks said:


> -people who do drugs/smoke/drink underage


also "wut", what makes you care?


some of mine: 
- gay as a synonym for stupid, as in "dude, that's so gay"
- white people who think the word black when describing an "African-American" is offensive, and that if you call an "African-American" black, then you might as well have called them the n-word
- teachers/authority figures who refuse to explain their reasoning, and just go "I'M THE BOSS, STFU" 
- people who think that atheists are just in denial, I know this is a very small percentage of the population but it makes me want to RAGE
- people who think using their emotions
- people who laugh at their own jokes (or well, before anyone else does)
- people who are easily offended, this is a big one
- when you're on IM and the person you're chatting to says nothing but "lol" and "sup"
- adoptables
- sprite comics that all of the jokes amount to "LOOK HOW WEIRD THE CAST IS EXCEPT FOR ONE DUDE WHO SAYS 'WHY ME' A LOT"


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 30, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> - tailsy's current avatar


- FURRET >:(


----------



## turbler (Aug 31, 2008)

also I hate the Im the boss STFU thing, as well as the, you don't believe what I believe, your evil.


			
				Furretsu said:
			
		

> - people who are younger than 14yo being on this forum


why???


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 31, 2008)

I second that motion.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 31, 2008)

Vyraura said:


> -American children between the ages of 10 and 12





Furretsu said:


> - people who are younger than 14yo being on this forum


;-; Am I really that awful?

-People who use incorrect grammar. Even typos just put me in a bad mood, although I ususally let them slide. People who do it on purpose or do it excessively make me want to hit something though. Oh, and hard-to-spell words can slide too


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 31, 2008)

Another one.

- My ability to type the word 'because'
I know how it's spelled, it's just when I type it my hands _always_ move too fast and I type 'becuase'. Thank goodness for spell checker.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 31, 2008)

Salamander said:


> - People who just. Don't. Get it. No matter how much you explain.


Oh then, you wouldn't like me. XD I. Can. Never. Get it. It takes like six times explaining for me to understand what's going on. My brain works _really_ slow and it just takes me time to work things out. 

Here's a few more:

- People who can never be satisfied, no matter what you do. They just bitch about everything and it all pisses them off. These type of people don't appreciate anything you do and always have something to complain about/criticize.

- People who bully or mock others. I really, really, _really_ hate this.


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 31, 2008)

-Stupiditiy
-Hannah Montanna
-Jonas Brothers
-Annoying people
-Whining
-Hannah Montanna
-People who freak out over Hannah Montanna
-Hannah Montanna


Obviously, I really don't like Hannah Montanna, and typing her name 5 times didn't help. And the Jonas Bros. Urk.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 31, 2008)

Tailsy claims that she is Hannah Montana, perhaps you should go speak with her:

http://dragonflycave.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2545


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't like you either. :[


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh, I have two more:

- The phrase "it's called sarcasm", used after someone fails to pick up a joke. Everyone who uses this retort honestly thinks they're Mister Clever McCleverson, but it just makes them seem elitist and stupid. Besides, 99% of the time this gets used on me, I was being sarcastic too and it was the other person (not me) that failed to pick up on it. :0

This is a big one, so get ready:

- The phrase "vertically challenged". Next time, I hear someone say "I'm/you're not short! I'm/you're just vertically challenged!" and then grin like they expect everyone in the immediate vicinity to burst out in uncontrollable laughter at their fresh wit, is going to be fucking _shot_. This joke was _possibly_ funny the first time it was ever told. It was probably worth a chuckle. But I _swear_. I hear this little line at least one a month, if not once every two fucking weeks. GUYS. If when you feel like cracking a joke, you need to resort to a joke that gets used _that_ friggin' often, congratulations. You fail at being funny.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh, Zeta made me think of another one.

People who think an "elitist" is someone who thinks they're better than everyone else. This isn't what the definition of the fucking word is >_< As Negrek once said, the word you're probably looking for is "snobbery."


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm an elitist and everyone loves me. *broad smile*

Oh yeah, my pet peeve is Drifloon Rocks.


----------



## PK (Aug 31, 2008)

-Everything Disney (except Pixar)
-People who use chatspeak or say "u" and "r" istead of typing "you" and "are". I mean, damn, you have a keyboard. This isn't a cell phone.
-The sound that rubbing balls of kleenex makes (I know)
-Close minded people
-People who are offended by everything
-People who try to act "cool"
-People who dislike me because I like video games/ don't buy designer clothes.
-*Fucking jeans.* If we were a truly progressive society, we'd all be wearing sweatpants right now. They're so much more comfy and let you move around and actually let you use your pockets.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 31, 2008)

People who think being "evil" or "insane" is cool.
Misuse of "like" and "totally".
"Gay" as an insult.
Drinking underage
Smoking
Using smileys in EVERYSINGLEGODDAMNPOST.
Ppl who tiep lyk dis
Me using the word "well" too much.
Artists that are all "OH ALL MY ART SUCKS IT'S SO UGLY" to the EXTREME
HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL. Haaaaaaate it.
Stereotypes.
Celebrity gossip magazines.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 31, 2008)

PK BLUE said:


> -*Fucking jeans.* If we were a truly progressive society, we'd all be wearing sweatpants right now. They're so much more comfy and let you move around and actually let you use your pockets.


and look like shit.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 31, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> - white people who think the word black when describing an "African-American" is offensive, and that if you call an "African-American" black, then you might as well have called them the n-word


Overzealous political correctness in general pisses _me_ off.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 31, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> - The phrase "vertically challenged". Next time, I hear someone say "I'm/you're not short! I'm/you're just vertically challenged!" and then grin like they expect everyone in the immediate vicinity to burst out in uncontrollable laughter at their fresh wit, is going to be fucking _shot_. This joke was _possibly_ funny the first time it was ever told. It was probably worth a chuckle. But I _swear[/i. I hear this little line at least one a month, if not once every two fucking weeks. GUYS. If when you feel like cracking a joke, you need to resort to a joke that gets used that friggin' often, congratulations. You fail at being funny._


_

I enjoy a lower centre of gravity :D_


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 1, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> I'm an elitist and everyone loves me. *broad smile*
> 
> Oh yeah, my pet peeve is Drifloon Rocks.


People who hate me for no reason. I don't get why people will dislike me, but have no reason to back it up with. They'll just say I'm 'annoying' and that's reason enough to hate me.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 1, 2008)

I hate you because you are a moron.

That reason enough?


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 1, 2008)

PK BLUE said:


> -*Fucking jeans.* If we were a truly progressive society, we'd all be wearing sweatpants right now. They're so much more comfy and let you move around and actually let you use your pockets.


no, because sweatpants are hideous and get really hot and are all elastic-y and I can't stand the texture against my skin, and imo jeans are really comfortable, unless they're too big.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 1, 2008)

> -militant vegetarians, feminists, the male equivalent, and other flawed philosophies


-people who don't know what feminism means


----------



## surskitty (Sep 1, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> People who hate me for no reason. I don't get why people will dislike me, but have no reason to back it up with. They'll just say I'm 'annoying' and that's reason enough to hate me.


there're reasons: it's just that most people aren't going to actually say, "Hey, you were being a dumbass here, here, and here, and you haven't done anything to offset that so I _don't like you._"

- people being dumb
- people bothering me when the question has been answered and the answer is holy crap EASY TO FIND
- useless thread titles
- useless tags
- 99% of sprite edits
-- actually let's just make that 95% of the art forum
--- and the writing forum too
---- and the poetry forum sucks (sorry MD)
----- and the roleplaying forum's pretty sad too
- people who won't admit when they're being assholes
-- people who consider themselves better than anyone remotely snarky when they agree with what's being said: they're just not saying it
--- but people who actually don't care are fine :3
- when my mom leaves the microwave door open
-- when mom leaves the !butter out
--- when mom forgets about the "refrigerator"
- people who consider themselves better than people who like things that are dumb but pretty
-- but people who consider themselves better than people who like things that are dumb and have awful art, too, are fine (hi Ouran High School Host Club.  sorry Ouran fans but the art is godawful and it's time for everyone to admit it :((( )
- people who like things just because it's japanese
-- people who hate things just because it's japanese
-- 90% of this thread: I'm sorry but your badly-butchered name in fail-romaji is not japanese.
- sucky translators who are very obviously DOING IT WRONG and one requires very little knowledge of both languages to figure this out
-- re: Viz, 4Kids, some scanlation groups (but at least they're not being paid for it)
- bandwagons
-- unless they have an appeal such as "this is pretty".  "everyone else is doing it" is not a valid option
- quoting people and responding to them inside the quote tags, usually in bolded text.  you are doing it wrong.
- using memes intentionally when they're either heavily dated or exclusive to one particular segment of the internet
-- typing in meme-speak
--- chatspeak sucks too
- approving of rape or belittling rape victims
-- but for fuck's sake don't try milking "I WAS RAPED" for all it's worth.  no one cares after a while


Got bored.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 1, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> - people who are younger than 14yo being on this forum


:[

Anyway:
-Pretty much everything on www.notalwaysright.com
-Extremely ignorant people
-Hypocrites
-People who can't take constructive criticism
-People who don't even acknowledge said criticism
-N00bs who don't realize that nobody likes them (like I used to be. Let's hope I'm still not such a n00b D: )
-N00bs in general
-Chatspeakers
-People who cannot spell correctly
-RPers who never actually contribute anything of worth to said RP
-People who try to shove their beliefs down everyone else's throat
-People who act is if their belief is the absolute only way to go and anyone else's belief doesn't matter
-People who make fun of gays and/or hate gays
-Discrimination in general


----------



## Minish (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm not going to post every single thing that annoys me, I'll never be able to think of it all. So I'll just post things that I don't like that also happen to be fairly unusual. _And extremely irritating_.

Actually, this one thing is going to take up loads of room, so I'll just do this one for now. >>

*The sound of people chewing*.

I could make an entire essay about this. Me and my sister often exchange glances whenever we're with someone who eats loudly, but it's me who has to fold over her ear and hold it, and occasionally move it about so that it makes the only sound I can hear just so that I can't hear that one person chewing. Usually I'll just leave the room or something and eat by myself if it's with family, but then my mum thinks I'm being awkward and goes off on a rant about how teenagers always want to eat away from their parents because it's not cool. D< There are several people I know who seem to eat as loudly as they can JUST TO ANNOY ME but then I realise they actually don't even know they're doing it. Is it just me who notices everything and makes sure not to do anything that would annoy me, in case it annoys somebody else? Just the sound of adults using as much spit as possible to chow down their crap... argh. I've practised chewing in mid air and with food and stuff to practise different techniques, and how people could chew better - you could just move your mouth up and down, _using your teeth like you're supposed to_ rather than doing it by moving your mouth like a llama and using more spit than a llama. I mean seriously. You don't actually need to use that much saliva. You can just chew perfectly well using your teeth instead. Your tongue doesn't even need to get that involved, you know.

Interestingly, it's children that seem to chew quieter. Of course, I'm just completely disregarding the ones that chew with their mouths hanging open, but they seem to notice the sound of people eating or something. Adult men seem to be exceptionally bad, or maybe that's just my experience. But my dad and my mum's boyfriend are exceptionally noisy chewers...

Oh, and don't even get me started about gum. OH WAIT TOO LATE. I was once in an exam with someone chewing so loudly next to me, and so gormlessly, that somebody else noticed and mentioned it after the test was over! A sign to just how bad it was.

For now, I am done. Yes I'm aware I'm crazy. :D
And this is just one of the things that irritates me that I could make an essay over~~


----------



## Espeon (Sep 1, 2008)

-People who decide it's okay to use improper grammar, and then have a go at someone else for using an alternate spelling they don't use.

-The fact people always think I'm 12, 13 or 14. I need to so something about myself. Fast.

-People who clearly aren't awesome who declare theirself as awesome.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 1, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> *The sound of people chewing*.


Gahhhhhhhhhhhhh make it STOP!!!



I hate that sound so much!


----------



## Kabigon (Sep 1, 2008)

-The Granny Page Turn (licking fingers then rubbing their fingers all over a page to make sure they aren't skipping a page. You're not supposed to make noise when reading a book
-The person who thought that packing Styrofoam in boxes was a cool idea.  No one wants to hear that scratchy noise when they unpack.
-People who try to keep the conversation going even when it is obvious that you aren't listening/paying attention/and don't care.  I mean, if I'm not responding back or giving a 3 word response then it's obvious I don't care.
-People who always blame other people for their stupitidy (my brother got angry one day and threw his DS down and broke it because I played a joke on him and said that I had to mop the floor and that he had to wait 10 more minutes to eat lunch.  Now everytime I bring it up he says "WELL YOU MADE ME MAD!".  Err, I didn't tell you to throw your DS down on the ground
-People who have stupid impulses that messes everyone else up a.k.a. throwing a DS on the ground because you had to wait 10 more minutes to eat.
-People that try to talk to you when you are reading.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 2, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> I'm not going to post every single thing that annoys me, I'll never be able to think of it all. So I'll just post things that I don't like that also happen to be fairly unusual. _And extremely irritating_.
> 
> Actually, this one thing is going to take up loads of room, so I'll just do this one for now. >>
> 
> ...


...Some people can't help it, they just chew loudly without knowing or being able to control it. D:

Also, some people have oral fixations and NEED to have something in their mouths or they'll go crazy. As in gum. Gum is good.

Yes, I am part of those "some people." Muhehehe, oh Cirrus, you'd probably not like me because of my annoying chewing habits~


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 2, 2008)

-People who won't listen to logic, even when it's being delivered in a kind way. When I was in sevnth grade, we were placed in 3 member groups and told that we were an ancient civilisation whose crops had shriveled from lack of water.  We were given three options: 1. create an irrigation system. 2. leave our home. 3. rob our neighboring civilisations.. We chose option 1, but one girl in our group thinks we should put our smaller plants in a greenhouse. A greenhouse. In a society that /just/ realised it can write on clay tablets. We're going to build a house of glass - which the teacher made a point of telling us we hadn't invented yet. The other girl in the group agreed. Majority ruled. We got a C. 
- When people are expected to group with others of their ethnicities. A. It's stupid. B. Where does it leave me?
- When someone has a loud opinion regarding something but you can tell they haven't actually done any research. Okay, you think Obama will be a horrible president. What are you basing this on?
- People who never smile. 
- When, within twenty minutes of meeting me, people crinkle up their noses and blurt out "What are you?". I'm a human. I don't demand your ancestry, do I? ...It's not even a polite way to frame the question. o.o;
- People who like something just because it's Japanese. It's not a synonymous with 'perfect'.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 2, 2008)

> - When people are expected to group with others of their ethnicities.


That... is _nuts_ o.O


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 2, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> That... is _nuts_ o.O


Yesterday, at the museum where I work, a Uni. group came in and I thought they were several different groups because there were thirty-something Asians, slightly less blacks, fifty-something whityes and 10-20 Hispanics.  Mixed people were sort of dogging along with whomever they most resembled.


----------



## octobr (Sep 2, 2008)

-kids who think they know ~everything~ about politics and use this as an excuse to say 'our president is dumb because of this quote lolol'

Ok fuck the dashes.

I really like it when people go 'I hate closedminded people' and then go on to say like 'all religion is bullshit' or whatever. 

I also adore it when people give me that look of 'go away ye diseased alien' when I tell them I don't listen to music every minute of the day. 

Also when you go 'hey turn the volume down' and the person who you're talking to has to turn off their music or tv or whatever in order to say 'what?'

Also the way I can't use the word 'fags' without having to worry that someone'll get upset. I love that word. Fags fags fags. It's so friendly. :c


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Sep 3, 2008)

-internet explorer
-thinking that "my mom/dad/relative/priest/holy book says so" is logic
-pro-lifers
-associating gay with evil
-using gay, queer, homosexual, etc., meaning stupid or pointless
-people that completely ignore something just because they dislike it
-disrespect in the form of "no" when they ask you to take out the trash or switch the laundry


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 4, 2008)

- Bad grammar. I don't mind the odd error but it really does irritate me when people just can't be bothered to type better than a chimpanzee.
- Ellipses with more than 3 dots. They look stupid.
- when people from any country of the UK get offended when called "British" and/or act like it's wrong to refer to us as such.


----------



## CNiall (Sep 4, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> - when people from any country of the UK get offended when called "British" and/or act like it's wrong to refer to us as such.


-Speaking of this, when people have aneurysms over people saying England/Scotland/Wales/Northern Ireland because it should be Britain when the person _means England/etc. as a specific place._
-People who can't use apostrophes (or bad grammar in general).
-Creationism (actually, religion in general is pretty irritating imo)
-lol lhc will kill us all
-Oh so many more that I can't be bothered to list.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 4, 2008)

** people using "then" instead of "than"*
* people leaving doors open when there are bazillions of distractions outside. ESPECIALLY at school
* certain things not being perfectly aligned
* people who interrupt
* when cover songs end up being more popular than the originals
* people who cannot do the simplest of things on a computer coughdad
* the living room table being moved



			
				Ambipom said:
			
		

> People who have no self-esteem


also cheers

edit:


			
				Foxhog guy said:
			
		

> - when people from any country of the UK get offended when called "British" and/or act like it's wrong to refer to us as such.


but dude its when people are all "oh hay I love British accents" when they mean typical southern English or like when they think Britain = England
then it gets on our friggin nerves


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 4, 2008)

CNiall said:


> -Speaking of this, when people have aneurysms over people saying England/Scotland/Wales/Northern Ireland because it should be Britain when the person _means England/etc. as a specific place._


People actually do this?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Sep 5, 2008)

some more

-going to bed late when i have to wake up early the next day
-waking up at about one in the morning dieing of thirst
-not having oreos in our pantry D:


can't think of more now.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 5, 2008)

- people who use "dieing" and think it's a word


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 5, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> - people who use "dieing" and think it's a word


I hate that too, but firefox seems to recognize it. :/



CNiall said:


> -lol lhc will kill us all


I don't find that annoying, I find it funny.


More by me.
-People who change their avatar too often, because I see avatars as a way of recognizing someone. If I see a new avatar, I look at the username to learn this avatar = username. If it's someone I already know, then I have to forget their old avatar. Some cases are different. Like, if Castform changes his, and it's still a Spheal, I know that Spheal = Castform. (not that Castform changes i too much, I just couldn't think of another member who uses similar avatars each time)
- When you wake up on Saturday, look at the clock, see that it's 10:00 or something and worry that you're late for school, only realizing what day it is until you're up and getting ready.
-There was one BIG one I thought of earlier on, but I can't remember it now.
-When I forget something and can't remember it no matter ow hard I try.
- When you can't go on the grass because the river next to your school is flooding.
- When some closed their umbrella in your face and the water goes all over you.
- People who go outside, not notice that everyone is trying to get shelter, or wearing a coat/umbrella, and wait until they're soaked to say 'aww it's raining!'
- People who kick puddles of water at you while you're eating.
- People who eat with their mouth open.
- When you're so early for school that you think you're late because nobody's outside/you go to your classroom and it looked like everyone already left.
- When your printer decides to run out of ink the night before the due date for homework that was set by a teacher who never believes the 'my printer ran out of ink' excuse.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 5, 2008)

Small thing; it bugs me when people say "I hate people who ___.". You probably don't. You hate it _when _people ___, but the odds are that they're perfectly nice, if flawed, human beings that you don't actually hate, but simply dislike an aspect of, like their tendancy to chew noisily or spell incorrectly. 
Hate is such a strong word D:


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 5, 2008)

Another that I just remembered:
- When people ignore you.

Person - Did the hinges on this door used to be the other way around? It used to open the other way.
Me -It always opened that way, remember how you used to ja-
Person - Hey *Person 2* did you see that film that was on during the holidays?

EDIT: When the internet is so slow that is tries to get you to double post even though you only pressed the button once, takes ages to let you edit your post, doesn't load the quick reply box and completely stops loading that youtube video that was a almost at the end anyway. D:<


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 5, 2008)

-I hate when people are trying to sound smart talking about math, the n they throw in a "plus 1 and two" or "minus 5 and 3." It seems that no one knows the words "add" and "subtract"!!!!


----------



## ColorBlind (Sep 6, 2008)

Let me think of a few.

~Hannah Montana, and other recent Disney people
~When people type in all caps just for fun
~When girls wear clothes that reveal too much on purpose(and when they stuff their bras).
~How people look down on you for liking cartoons.
~How people only talk about how depressing their life is.
~People that would do anything for attention.
~When people chew their gum real loud or they constantly blow bubbles.
~When people talk about others behind their backs.
~People that use chat speak on message boards.  It's as if they never had an English teacher before.

I'll come up with more later.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 6, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Another that I just remembered:
> - When people ignore you.
> 
> Person - Did the hinges on this door used to be the other way around? It used to open the other way.
> ...


Oh my God. YES. I can't believe I failed to mention one of the things that I just dislike the most. This happens to me much more than I'd prefer.

Me: "So, um... what's your favourite colour?"

Person: "Blue. It's really nice."

Me: "Eh, I suppose blue's cool, but mine's-"

Person: "So Whoever, how's your boyfriend?"

Me: >> ;;Used to this, but still irritated;;

Also ties into an intense dislike for being interupted when talking or cut across.

...But I guess I'm not that interesting to talk to, eh, I can understand why. Favourite colours are not the best of topics, I'd admit.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 6, 2008)

- Guys who wear their trousers so low you see most of their boxers. I mean, low-cut jeans can be sexy if they just show a tiny bit of underwear when the guy's got his shirt off, but the ass hanging by the knees is horrible.
- When comics move so slowly it takes a week for anything to happen because there are too many panels dedicated to walking and contemplating and useless shit. Especially when comics like this are syndicated, ugggh.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Sep 6, 2008)

When people draw rainbows with the colours in the wrong order... Yeah, that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 6, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> - Guys who wear their trousers so low you see most of their boxers. I mean, low-cut jeans can be sexy if they just show a tiny bit of underwear when the guy's got his shirt off, but the ass hanging by the knees is horrible.


Does anyone else just get the urge to pull them down and run like hell?


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 6, 2008)

I do that all the time, and they just laugh.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 7, 2008)

- When people call any and every slow song a "ballad". I've actually heard the song Nude by Radiohead referred to as a ballad. Many times. D:

EDIT: also when people say "e" for a gender-neutral pronoun. i mean it would be a good idea if it was widely accepted but it's _not_.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 7, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Does anyone else just get the urge to pull them down and run like hell?


I do, but it's usually some ganster that looks like he would shank me the second I approached him.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 7, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Small thing; it bugs me when people say "I hate people who ___.". You probably don't. You hate it _when _people ___, but the odds are that they're perfectly nice, if flawed, human beings that you don't actually hate, but simply dislike an aspect of, like their tendancy to chew noisily or spell incorrectly.
> Hate is such a strong word D:


^agreed.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Sep 7, 2008)

Boys who wear tight pants
Girls who wear super-low cut shirts. And then skip down the hall.
People who don't capitalize the word, "I".
People who generalize based on age. GOD PEOPLE, not _all_ twelve-year olds are completely retarded >.>
Idiots.
People who swear excessively.
People who say "timesed", "plused", or "minused". Seriously.. wtf?

Um, yeah.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 7, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> - people who are younger than 14yo being on this forum.


I must piss you off _enormously_... xD


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 7, 2008)

Twilight Dragon said:


> People who generalize based on age. GOD PEOPLE, not _all_ twelve-year olds are completely retarded >.>
> People who swear excessively.
> People who say "timesed", "plused", or "minused". Seriously.. wtf?


Yes yes yes.

Age thing - to add on this, people who treat you as if you're younger that you are. The line 'OH HAVENT YOU GROWN!' when visiting relatives is fine for 5 year olds, not 15 year olds.

Swearing thing - People who swear for no need. 'I'm worried that my results are gonna be shit' Maybe it's okay to swear if they are, but if you don't know why are you swearing? It doesn't make you cleverer or anything.


Maths thing - Timesed isn't as bad than the other two, but still annoying. Added and took away are fine.

P.S I like your banner.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 7, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Age thing - to add on this, people who treat you as if you're younger that you are. The line 'OH HAVENT YOU GROWN!' when visiting relatives is fine for 5 year olds, not 15 year olds.


Well most likely you have grown.



Murkrow said:


> Swearing thing - People who swear for no need. 'I'm worried that my results are gonna be shit' Maybe it's okay to swear if they are, but if you don't know why are you swearing? It doesn't make you cleverer or anything.


"Shit" is a word like any other. I'm not using it because I think it makes me "cleverer". In fact, "cleverer" is far more annoying than "shit".


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 7, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Well most likely you have grown.
> 
> 
> "Shit" is a word like any other. I'm not using it because I think it makes me "cleverer". In fact, "cleverer" is far more annoying than "shit".



1. It's the way they say it, not what they say. Hence the ALL CAPS.
2. I agree, but some people say it _because_ it's supposedly a bad word.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 7, 2008)

Actually I think very few people purposefully use "shit" to be cool. I think they use it because it's a useful word.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 7, 2008)

Shit was just an example. Other swears count too.


Also, you obviously haven't met many idiots if you've never met anyone like that.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 7, 2008)

Some people are better at swearing than others. Those "others" should probably stick to less vulgar language.


----------



## ZimD (Sep 8, 2008)

Too many for me to think of right now, but here are some:

- typun lyk dis cuz its sooo funy lolz omg
- typin lyk dis cuz ur lazy
- When people chew with their mouth open
- When people discriminate based on age
- When people discriminate based on sexual orientation
- When people discriminate at all
- When a parent/teacher/other authority figure says something that makes no sense or is unfair, then when you ask why or say why it makes no sense, they say "Well I'm ____ so don't argue with me and just do it because I said so"
- Pedophile gym teachers
- When people are in the Debating Hall and use the same argument(s) over and over with a few changes to the wording
- When people are in the Debating Hall and try to argue by attempting to guilt the other side
- When people are in the Debating Hall and say something is wrong because their religion says it is
- People being dumbasses in the Debating Hall in any other way
- People who randomly have their characters "talking" in their post since they think it's funny or something.
- People that insist they're right when they have absolutely nothing to suggest they are
- People who state their opinion, then somebody disagrees with them or gives a good argument, and they either give an excuse for their opinion or apologize
- People who insist that their spelling of a word is better than another country's or insist that they're better than someone else because of it

More whenever I can think of them.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 8, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> - Pedophile gym teachers


I think that's less of a 'peeve' and more of a 'contact the authorities'


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 8, 2008)

No actually, calling them paedophiles was completely unnecessary.
Every gym teacher is one, so basically 'gym teachers in general'.
It's like saying 'a big giant'.

No offense to any gym teachers that may be here. It's just that my gym teacher it pretty obviously one.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 8, 2008)

I liked my PE teacher. She was the only person in the class shorter than me XD


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 8, 2008)

Why is that 
male P.E. teachers = paedophile
female P.E. teachers = short

Seriously?


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 8, 2008)

My PE teacher wasn't just short, she was _tiny_; I remember one time we were doing trampolining in the hall when the new headteacher came in and demanded to know where our teacher was, so poor Miss Evans was like "Here o.o".

The male teachers who've taught me PE were more slave drivers than paedophiles. And there was one guy in year 9, who'd just split us into two teams, chuck us a netball and wander off for the rest of the lesson.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine's probably not as short, but it's still pretty easy to miss her.

People find it annoying when they don't think she's there and so speak English. Only to find out she is there and get told off. (She's a meanie)


----------



## ZimD (Sep 8, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I think that's less of a 'peeve' and more of a 'contact the authorities'


Well he hasn't actually done anything really, he just enjoys staring at the girls and it's kinda creepy.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh God.

I've got a teacher with some pedophillic tendencies. He stares. A lot. At girls. Doesn't look at me though, because I'm boring and covered except for my face and hands. :3 Freaks the hell out of me though, he just STARES with those eyes. If you saw him, you'd know what I mean.

Also, in the fifth grade, I had a weird gym teacher who'd whisper in my ear. He'd whisper in other girls' ears too. Quite pedo-like, if you ask me, because he for some reason told me that he really liked me (even though I never talked! And how can you know me if I don't talk?) and that he would miss me. (I finally left that school) Urrgh. ;;Shivers;;


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 8, 2008)

arylett that whispering guy sounds creepy as hell

We don't have any really paedo-like teachers that I know of since they get enough action amongst themselves so they don't have to resort to children
kind of like if priests were allowed to get laid i guess.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 8, 2008)

He _was_, Putin, he _was_. This big tall guy... who KNOWS what horrors he could've done. I was little. And short. Eeep. So oblivious was young Arylett. SO oblivious.

I'm just glad I got out of there in time. O_o


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 8, 2008)

My choir teacher in ninth grade--weird, choir-nazi guy that had only been teaching there for a few months, and it's not like we were friendly or anything like that--randomly called my house in the middle of the afternoon to invite me to the opera.

Seriously what the _hell_.

Anyway.

-Children. Yes, I know it's bad to generalize things and not all people under the age of fourteen are complete morons, but... ugh. Certain members of this forum, in particular, are doing very little to improve my opinion of the age group (though, to be fair, there are several older members that ought to be lumped in with them as well). And small children are v. annoying.

Also the concept of having them/having to watch them/having to teach them/etc. bothers me in general. Usually even if they're actually great kids.

-Politics. I'm a bad citizen, I know, I know, but... they make me angry and I don't pay attention to them if I can help it. I can't really explain why I can't make myself care more, but... eww.

-People, especially when I am not in the mood to deal with people. This is quite often.

-Anything romantically/sexually-oriented in fiction/fandom/whatever. Shipping, romance fiction... anything. Look, I'm glad you think that Ash and Misty should get married and have hot sex and cute kids, but... keep it the fuck away from me, please. I've said it before and I'll say it again: everyone's smut sucks except for mine. And romance is boring and icky.

-Dresses and skirts. Just... no.

-My effing hands. WHY YOU NOT WORK RIGHT NO MORE AGH I feel old.

Many, many more things get on my nerves, but I cba to remember them right now.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 9, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> -Children. Yes, I know it's bad to generalize things and not all people under the age of fourteen are complete morons, but... ugh. Certain members of this forum, in particular, are doing very little to improve my opinion of the age group (though, to be fair, there are several older members that ought to be lumped in with them as well). And small children are v. annoying.


:[

I tend to get all self-conscious about myself when people mention that "certain members" are causing problems, and even if you're not talking about me, I fear that you are. 
(This message isn't intended for Kratos alone, though, pretty much any generalization that includes me tends to make me feel this way. [Dang it, I sound like I'm being self-centered or something here. >.<] But seriously, it isn't exactly my fault I'm only thirteen.)


----------



## Renteura (Sep 9, 2008)

People who think school is a waste of time.

People who refer to Nintendo game consoles as "Nintendo"


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 9, 2008)

No, it isn't your fault and I don't find you annoying, Leafpool. As I said, it isn't good to generalize, but... *shrug*


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 9, 2008)

I want to add the 'Hannah Montana / Jonas Brothers / HSM haters' to my list. I don't mean the people who dislike them; I mean the ones who claim to passionately hate them. They're just pop singers / actors doing what they do.  They're really no worse than My Chemical Romance, Fall Out Boy or Panic At the Disco... 

Also adding hypocrites. The Bible can't be right _except_ for all the things that you say are wrong with it.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 9, 2008)

Renteura said:


> People who refer to Nintendo game consoles as "Nintendo"


How could I forget this? This annoys me sooooooooooo much. Especially the Wii, seeing as how it doesn't even have the word 'Nintendo' anywhere in it's name.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 9, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> How could I forget this? This annoys me sooooooooooo much. Especially the Wii, seeing as how it doesn't even have the word 'Nintendo' anywhere in it's name.


- People who use "it's" instead of "its."


----------



## Autumn (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh, right, here's another:
-People who cannot make a decent argument and think "it just is" or a similar sentence will suffice.

And no, I'm not just talking about people who claim homosexuality, for instance, is bad because "the Bible says it is". I had an argument with someone on another forum over homosexuality, and the conversation basically went like this:

"But _why_ exactly is it bad?" "it just is" "But _why_?" "because it is" "Any reason _why_?" "it just is wrong" and so on. That frustrated me to no end. xDx


----------



## Mudkipz (Sep 9, 2008)

- People who think homosexuality is wrong because of the bible. Honestly, I think people discriminating because of a book is wrong, not two people who are in love but the same gender. :/

Also, suicide. Not really a pet peeve, more of some trauma that haunts me and makes me sick when you mention it 
and then some people call me a pussy when i do. its like ftw >> toopidpeople. :|


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 10, 2008)

Leafpool said:


> Oh, right, here's another:
> -People who cannot make a decent argument and think "it just is" or a similar sentence will suffice.


Or when your parents tell you to do something totally illogical/unreasonable and when asked why the HELL they want you to do so they reply "because I say so".

-_- GREAT excuse, guys. I _hate_ that.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 10, 2008)

- Cockroaches. They scare me to no extent. O.o

EDIT: Oh, and on the subject of pedo teachers, not my gym teacher, but my Agriculture Buisness teacher is one.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 14, 2008)

jack_the_white loling his head off when he watches youtube poop


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 8, 2008)

Oooh! I have more!

- Little kids that are all hyper in the morning. OhGOD... annoyingannoyingannoying. You just want to yell SHUT UP.


----------



## J.T. (Oct 8, 2008)

- People who tell me how to look or what to wear. (not directing this at PK Blue nope no way)
- Any Disney Channel show ever made.
- People who can't accept that people don't have the same interests as them.
- Crazy religious nuts who say I'll BURN IN HELL forever unless I accept the magical sparkly beardy man in the sky.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 9, 2008)

J.T. said:


> the magical sparkly beardy man in the sky.


Best description of God EVER. XD


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 9, 2008)

People who talk about someone behind his/her back. If you're not brave enough to talk shit about him/her to his/her face, don't do it at all.


----------



## allitersonance (Oct 9, 2008)

- Me doing something stupid

- Realising people know about it

- Kids

- People in general

- Or at least having to interact with them if it's not online

- Public speaking

- Ignorance

- Stupidity

- Hypocrisy (hi.)

- People who insult others for fun or something and then act shocked when you say something more minor back at them

- My numerous terrible habits

- How pathetic I am physically

- Pathetically bad grammar and spelling

- Especially in stories and RPs

- Bad writing in general

- Music

- Bright colours

- Early mornings

- Romance/smut, especially in an otherwise good story

- People not understanding me

- Me not understanding people

- Outspoken people with stupid ideas


----------



## Alexi (Oct 10, 2008)

Quick note on pedotechers: My freshman year English teacher was one. D: He stared at me a lot. Creepy. D: D: D: And this one girl had a freaking huge crush on him. 

BUT ANYWAY. There needs to be a pedothread. 


Alexi's peeves are:

-Discrimination
-Horrid grammar
-Mary-Sues
-The thought that the only religions in the world are Judaism, Christanity and Islam
-When "Muslim" and "Islam" are confused.
-Those who make it a point not to conform to something just so that they are not conforming. Hope that one made sense.
-Those who take silly things WAY too seriously
-My laptop's strange inability to not play sound right now
-Cliques
-A large amount of the things my parents do
-The fact that my dad is voting McCain for the most stupid reason in the Universe
-Throwing up
-Having to explain simple things

I think that's enough :D


----------

